# Thunderbird non si connette al server

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

ho emerso thunderbird sul mio portatile e, non so perché, non mi autentica sulle caselle. Ho provato vari account gmail e non funziona con nessuno. La configurazione è copiata dal thunderbird del fisso che funziona perfettamente e dove se aggiungo nuovi account con stesse credenziali non da il problema.

----------

## mrl4n

Hai provato a creare manualmente almeno un'account e vedere cosa succede?

----------

## UnoSD

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Hai provato a creare manualmente almeno un'account e vedere cosa succede?

 

Si, ho provato in tutti i modi ma niente!

Cmq, inspiegabilmente, con un'altra connessione alla rete ha funzionato... Se non funzionerà ancora quando riavrò il portatile cercherò di vederci più chiaro!

----------

